
Environments You Can Thrive In - StealthyCoder
https://stealthycoder.writeas.com/thriving
======
marmaduke
Yep I think 'update-frequency' might be one useful metric among others. I
recently had someone quit who would've been better off in the type 1
environment, as we're type 2.

Besides trust, I think other useful metrics are slope of learning curve (how
frequently do you ha e to learn new things?) and tolerance of ambiguity (how
well can you fill in the blanks, etc).

I would guess the three are correlated.

~~~
StealthyCoder
Thank you for taking the time to read my piece.

I think slope of learning curve is an excellent extra metric. The tolerance to
ambiguity or maybe even tolerance to opaqueness, the best term I could think
of that would mean lack of transparency, would also help. I think I will
extend the piece to include these actually.

